

Qwiki iPad App Hits 250K Downloads In 11 Days - aresant
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/03/qwiki-ipad-app-hits-250k-downloads-in-11-days/

======
benologist
TC are really on fire ... they launched their iPad less than a week ago, have
250k downloads in 11 days, tomorrow it will hit 300k in 2 weeks.

Nice to see they're getting some traction though.

------
phlux
Please god let Qwiki searches tie into Khan Academy offerings:

E.g.> If an iPad QWIKI users types in "math" -- they should be presented with
Khan Academy videos.

They should partner to provide learning channels via Qwiki...

